

Ask HN: What can I learn while driving, aside from a language? - ericb

I'd like to convert my driving time into productive time. Are there any classes/podcasts that can teach me a tech skill while driving (even being limited by having no video component)?  I'm looking to see what else I can learn while driving. I'd love to learn about physics, electronics, venture financing, get better at css, or just listen to people smarter than myself talk about how they handle business or engineering problems.
======
debacle
There are so many good finance and economics podcasts out there to choose
from. I don't have the link to the podcast on hand, but Gregor MacDonald has a
good one that I think runs weekly: <http://gregor.us/>

------
mindcrime
You may find something interesting in the Stanford Entrepreneurs Corner
podcast series:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

------
gadders
Anything you want: <http://www.teach12.com>

If you want to be entertained, pick a lecture by Rufus Fears.

------
why-el
Checkout iTunes U, there is so much in there that I get lost sometimes.

